# If It Squawks Like Lunch, and Hops Like Lunch...



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

That is a baby cardinal hopping along my rocks in the back yard, being shadowed by both mom and dad cardinal, trying to fly. Turns out I have a cardinal nest in my partially trimmed bush. Mr. Wrex had to come inside because he REALLY REALLY wanted to eat that baby.


----------

